# Brake Shutter Problem, Warped Rotors?



## jm2001446 (Aug 24, 2009)

So latley my brakes have been shuttering when I slow down from almost any speed no matter how lightly I apply the brakes.
I am assuming my rotors are warped, but if the rotors cannot be resurfaced is it dangerous or harmful to the car to keep driving on rotors that are warped? And if the rotors can be resurfaced then I would only be further damaging them by not getting them done, correct?
I am a student and my wife is unemployed so every $ counts.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

yes..warped rotors would cause a vibration while applying.
front or rear? isolate the two possiblities by lighlty pulling your ebarke (if rear rotors equipped on car). if you have a vibration with just the ebrake then it will be rear. if you have no vibration with ebrake then it will be your front rotors.
i wouldnt say it is dangerous to drive with the vibration but the vibration will put stress on all of your front end components. struts,bearings,caliper seals,tie-rods, rack and pinion, control arm bushings, etc...
warped rotors will go through pads quicker because of the slapping effect. it will also make the rotor more warped over time because of the same concept.
resurfacing them is a cheap option. but remember...heat is what is stopping the car. the thinner you cut those rotors the easier it is for heat to get to a higher tempature. this higher tempature will go through pads quicker and be more prone to warpage again.
so you can turn them..it will be ok. but to get maximum life out of pads/rotors and braking performance you would wnat to replace rotors


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

If your rotors are warped cutting them most likely isn't an option. When cutting them they would have to compensate for the warp and I don't think there's enough rotor to do so.
I wouldn't recommend it. Raise the car, put blocks behind the back wheels, put the emergency brake on and put the car in neutral. Spin the front wheels one at a time. Do you feel the pads rubbing intermittently? If so it's warped. While you're there check your pads for wear and check the rotors for grooves. You're bound to find your problem. Good luck!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Brake Shutter Problem, Warped Rotors? (jm2001446)*

Most probably it's the front rotors. And no, it usually isn;t worth trying to have them cut because the service thickness is less than 2mm.
Buy new rotors, and install the yourself. They aren't that expensive, and they're easy to install.
Went to RockAuto.com and looked at parts prices. You can get rotors for less than $30 each, and brake pads for $20-$30 a set.
Check your brake pads and replace them if they are 50% used up or more at the same time.
Don't drive stupid or abusive, and your car and brakes will last longer.


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 10:05 AM 8-27-2009_


----------

